# This is totally awesome!



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I was searching the web trying to see if there are any manuals for my Urban amp and in the process I ran into this! Brand spankin new!

Urban Audio Works 2 Channel Car Stereo Amplifier | eBay


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

It's over rated.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah I know. I like them though.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Found this on the net too. Love these little amps. I'm just so surprised to find some NIB stuff is all.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm just playing. I know nothing. Seems like cheap wattage.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fricasseekid said:


> I'm just playing. I know nothing. Seems like cheap wattage.


No, you're right that they are kind of over rated junk lol.

Good for a pair of front speakers at least. I'm cleaning up mine right now, I'll probably install it tonight or tomorrow.

LOL I'm going to have a purple amp on top of a purple box and purple kicks if I install this!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Seams like a good option for one of those ice chest boom boxes or a stereo for a go kart or something.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fricasseekid said:


> Seams like a good option for one of those ice chest boom boxes or a stereo for a go kart or something.


Haha before I had mine it was ziptied to the back of an adult sized tricycle powering two Pioneer 6x9s in boxes. Wish I still had pics, this was years ago lol.


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

SaturnSL1 said:


> No, you're right that they are kind of over rated junk lol.
> 
> Good for a pair of front speakers at least. I'm cleaning up mine right now, I'll probably install it tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> LOL I'm going to have a purple amp on top of a purple box and purple kicks if I install this!


I actually have a pair of BNIB Urban Audio 8" midbass.

You could install them next to your purple kicks.

Yes, they have purple cones.

Try to post some pics.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I had a few of these and helped a few of my friends install theirs. Not sure they made rated power, but I used them on subs and had a few die with 4ohm loads. Still cool to see.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think those had the Rat in the ad's.
They were the same company as Targa.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I read that these things do way more than rated power if you hook them up to a set of funky pups.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Made in Kohhhwea. :laugh:


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Walmart special from 15 years ago... junk then junk now.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I wouldn't call it junk. It's lasted this long and has probably seen some serious misuse in it's days.

Definitely weak, but not junk


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The Walmarts around my area never sold them, but we did have a "Hills" that sold them. I had one for my mids and highs and all in all they weren't bad. Decent cheap power.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah it works fine on some door speakers. More powerful than a headunit and that's really all that I can ask of it. Mine has a constant problem with alternator whine though. Gotta crack it open again and see what the hell could be causing it because it isn't my ground or my RCAs.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ebay kick ass lol. I could almost peice together a whole system out of this **** 

Urban Audio Works 2 Channel Car Stereo Amplifier 100 Watts | eBay

Urban Audio Works UB 12 4 Ohm 300 Watt Max 12" Woofers Speakers | eBay

Urban Audio Works 10 CD Changer UCB 100bit | eBay

Urban Audio Works Amfm Cassette in Dash New | eBay


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SaturnSL1 said:


> I wouldn't call it junk. It's lasted this long and has probably seen some serious misuse in it's days.
> 
> Definitely weak, but not junk


Amp is still sealed in the box, it lasted 15 years storage and is untested, how you know it will work after powered up? 
funny thing is that this amp was about $20 back then. 
I wouldn't take it if it's free.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SaturnSL1 said:


> Ebay kick ass lol. I could almost peice together a whole system out of this ****
> 
> Urban Audio Works 2 Channel Car Stereo Amplifier 100 Watts | eBay
> 
> ...


Ebay kicks ass indeed, looks what I scored 5 days ago:
KEF CI400 Pair White KHT 2005 Egg Uni Q 637203015175 | eBay


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm talking about the one I own. I would bet money that that one in the package works beautifully too though.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> Ebay kicks ass indeed, looks what I scored 5 days ago:
> KEF CI400 Pair White KHT 2005 Egg Uni Q 637203015175 | eBay


That's a sweet price!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SaturnSL1 said:


> That's a sweet price!


Autobidder 7 seconds before auction ends.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

THis one is not as awesome but great price nonetheless:
KEF KHT2005 Speaker System and Floor Speaker Stand 637203016196 | eBay
the only problem is that seller is in Canada. Seller even accepts offers. I'd start at 200.


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

poor Saturn...:laugh: If someone gave that to me in the day I would have run it over with my car.:mean:

I know I know, Im a dic# but dang, why hung up on old school bottom of the barrel? ANYthing new today has gotta be better.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Easy there strokd, nostalgia is what it is. I too liked them, had one back in the day and a friend just found the four channel he used then. Sherwod wasn't the greatest but they're not kraco or sparkomatic. Sherwod made urban audio for those that didn't know. That's why I brought it up. 

How many here have actually used/heard one?


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

smgreen20 said:


> Easy there strokd, nostalgia is what it is. I too liked them, had one back in the day and a friend just found the four channel he used then. Sherwod wasn't the greatest but they're not kraco or sparkomatic. Sherwod made urban audio for those that didn't know. That's why I brought it up.
> 
> How many here have actually used/heard one?


u know me from the other site... anything without the spheres or rca logo Im gonna tease.

Ive heard Sherwood, and MANY other amps back in the day... My friends had the whole gammit of amps till they saved up and bought their LAST amp that said PG.

Im just teasing a little, Im half asleep over here. No harm no foul, I hope the OP doesnt want to kill me over it.:laugh:


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah it's not about if it's good or bad to me. I have good amps and ****ty ones, it's about nostalgia and keeping the old school alive regardless if it is worth it or not.

Plus it's purple, I dig that color lol.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

STROKD said:


> u know me from the other site... anything without the spheres or rca logo Im gonna tease.


Yea I know you, that's why I felt comfortable approaching you the way I did. I don't think that the OP took any offense. It's all in good fun.


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

SaturnSL1 said:


> Yeah it's not about if it's good or bad to me. I have good amps and ****ty ones, it's about nostalgia and keeping the old school alive regardless if it is worth it or not.
> 
> Plus it's purple, I dig that color lol.


Wouldn't these purple puppies look great in the doors next to those kicks!










It seems these Super Bass Woofers were made in the USA.

They were purchased at an Ames in upstate NY back in '91 for the outrageous price of 19.99.

They sat in a closet for 20 years unused before I got them, and are still BNIB,and would probably sound decent mounted properly with around 100 watts.

I thought they would go great with the rest of your vintage Urban system.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

HA! Those Urban Subs bring me back. First speakers I ever bought were a pair of 12's. I was 13, I think. 
Guy running the register at Hills, said "man these are gunna sound awesome! What kinda car you got?" my response "car?".


----------



## BoostedOne (Nov 15, 2012)

Hah. Interesting stuff to get hung up on lol. I see you have an old Legacy too. This stuff makes me nostalgic for the flea market in the early 90's...
After i was in the hobby a few months back then i realized what crap it was then and wouldn't waste my time or meager funds on it. Like some others have said i wouldn't use em now if you gave it to me. So many other options that would blow the stuff away for little money. 

Someone did mention Sherwood. Pretty popular with the high school crowd. It was still crap, but it wasnt near as bad as Pyramid, Boss, Rockwood, etc. I used quite a few bricks(70+70, i think it was the 140aq or something) and a couple 180's. Weren't bad for a dollar a watt. But my Autotek 7100bts smoked em for the same money.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Speaking of dollars per watt, I paid a little over 1 cent per watt for this monster. Less than 1 cent if I don't factor in any efficiency and go by it's fuse rating.


----------



## BoostedOne (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like a us amps?
I have a usa 442. In purple

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes sir it's a USA 400. Damn you I wish mine was purple!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

That's easy to remedy.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fricasseekid said:


> That's easy to remedy.


How?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Powder coat? Krylon touch? 

We're just talking about an amp shell right?


----------



## BoostedOne (Nov 15, 2012)

Kind of hard to pull off an anodized look with krylon or powder

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I was thinking to give it a nice spray bombing. I'm pretty good with a can of paint, I'll have to try and find a pic of my valve cover 

Only thing is, I don't want to **** up the logo or the writing on the side plate.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

SaturnSL1 said:


> I was searching the web trying to see if there are any manuals for my Urban amp and in the process I ran into this! Brand spankin new!
> 
> Urban Audio Works 2 Channel Car Stereo Amplifier | eBay


Oh snap. That was my first amp in about '96. I believe I bought it at Ames and then promptly hooked it up to a pair of optimus pro series 10's. :laugh: I'm halfway tempted to buy it just to hang on the wall. Hell, I still have the optimus 10's.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

For 20 bucks you can't lose lol. I'd buy up all that **** if I had the money right now. Do you need a paypal account to use ebay?


----------



## BoostedOne (Nov 15, 2012)

Trade ya. Works great, looks great. Only problem is a small corner of the Plexiglas is cracked. 




























Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

SaturnSL1 said:


> For 20 bucks you can't lose lol. I'd buy up all that **** if I had the money right now. Do you need a paypal account to use ebay?


Damn you're broke. Yah, paypal is needed for ebay. It's easy to do, just need a checking account.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

BoostedOne said:


> Trade ya. Works great, looks great. Only problem is a small corner of the Plexiglas is cracked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


I'll trade you an old sentrek amp that i'm currently using as a door stop.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Spyke said:


> Damn you're broke. .


Truer words have never been spoken lol. The whole not having a lot of money thing is what really got me into old school audio. Given the choice of some old amp for less than $50 or a new amp that will take longer to afford, I choose the old all day long. After my first few old school purchases it kind of spiraled off into an obsession.

Plus, I'd rather save money on the amplifiers so I can afford fat garden hose power wire and brand new subs.


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love it! It's the kick of nostalgia you get seeing, hearing, holding one again, I remember them in Walmart! Something about the rareness of something discontinued...it fuels my own obsession as well man! . Vintage lighting my other cheaper hobby, same thing!


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

Loved those purple sinks...I still have 8 Urban Audio 8" subs sitting on a shelf in my basement...I think 4 are still in the box and the other 4 don't have boxes (display demos but never hooked up)...


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Spyke said:


> I'll trade you an old sentrek amp that i'm currently using as a door stop.


ROFLMFAO!!!


Oh man, that takes me back.....


I actually had one of those things. Come to think of it, that may have been the first "real" amp I ever bought (not counting powered eq "boosters" from Audiovox or Pyramid :blush: )


----------



## Oldskull (May 16, 2012)

I remember selling those amps way back. "Entry" level brand for Targa, if you could actually call something like that for an all ready inexpensive product.LOL. Similar to Avalanche, Majestic, and of course Sherwood. You'd be surprised what an inexpensive amp can do installed properly to a well matched sub, don't matter what brand. And talking about subs, I can still remember a test in CA&E naming the Targa sub "best choice" against top expensive subs.


----------

